# AGA 2009 Results are out



## George Farmer (26 Nov 2009)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... w-showcase


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks George,

Congratulations to all entries from UK.   
i've met with many of your tanks there. this year the competition was much stronger and had more great tanks in each category which is really good.

 for UKAPS entrants


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Nov 2009)

Oh wow still checking the results but looks like George you dominate in the biotope category   

Nice work man


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Nov 2009)

a *MASSIVE* round of applause is in order for George in my opinion.

A very strong biotope category and George had some outstanding results and great feedback from the Judges. 

*1st*, *3rd* and *Honorable Mention*

Nice one Farmer


----------



## James Marshall (26 Nov 2009)

A huge well done to George      
I won't have time to check out the contest website until later, But George, You the man.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Nov 2009)

wow! Go George, nice one mate.  Just trying to look through them now but its slower than a one-legged arthritic fly at the mo


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Nov 2009)

Congrats George and everyone else who entered!  Just waiting for it to load up at the moment


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Nov 2009)

i wonder if this quote was meant to be edited before publication   



			
				Phil Edwards said:
			
		

> "BLAH BLAH BLAH, insert more text here. The aquascaping feel monolithically heavy." â€”Phil Edwards


http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=88

I quite liked the scape.


----------



## Marco Aukes (26 Nov 2009)

It is a shame this great competition is always published on a website that is so slow.......

I wil have to wait for a few weeks untill less visitors come to the site to be able to view it all without getting to frustrated.


----------



## amy4342 (26 Nov 2009)

Awesome scapes - congratulations to everyone who entered! George - you're a legend! Cracking stuff!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (26 Nov 2009)

Way to wipe out the competition, George   I'm really glad the biotope part of the competition has stepped up.

Those are some gorgeous tanks all around.


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Nov 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> i wonder if this quote was meant to be edited before publication


I thought that too!

Has anyone else noticed the increased use of Fissidens?


----------



## zig (26 Nov 2009)

Many many congratulations George, a near clean sweep there mate, doesn't get better than that for sure. Your first place biotope is a stunner, so simple yet so natural, very well put together, the wood placement in the tank is excellent IMO. A clear standout winner in the biotope section, well deserved.


----------



## zig (26 Nov 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has anyone else noticed the increased use of extremely wide angle lenses!


----------



## zig (26 Nov 2009)

For those saying the site is so slow etc, download the torrent from this page and you can view the tanks at your leisure, you basically download the whole competition, took me about 2 mins to download it, mind you I have a 10mb connection. Total download is 115mb, I used Vuze and it pretty much did everything automatically for me.

Get the torrent here

http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/viewtopic.php?t=1220


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Nov 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> For those saying the site is so slow etc, download the torrent from this page and you can view the tanks at your leisure, you basically download the whole competition, took me about 2 mins to download it, mind you I have a 10mb connection. Total download is 115mb, I used Vuze and it pretty much did everything automatically for me.
> 
> Get the torrent here
> 
> http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/viewtopic.php?t=1220


Thanks mate, much better  


			
				zig said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed the increased use of extremely wide angle lenses!


Yep, almost seems like standard practice now.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Nov 2009)

cheers for that link zig. will download it later when home


----------



## George Farmer (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks, all!  

I'm thrilled with my results - really thrilled.      I had an email saying 'congrats' from one of the judges, Jason Baliban first thing this morning.  He's also judging the UKAPS Pico Contest. 

I'm also really happy with the quantity of biotope entries this year - up 500% on last year!

The overall standard has gone up again, IMO.  Some beautiful and innovative layouts, as well as some awesome 'classic' Nature Aquarium style aquascapes.

I'll be sinking a few cold ones tonight to celebrate!  Sticklebacks rule!!

Cheers!


----------



## a1Matt (26 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sticklebacks rule!!



Hell yeah! Nice one George for making everyone realise this    

(My first tank, conceived back in the dark ages before the internet existed, was a stickleback biotope, but I hear laughing every time I mention that.  I think people think I am joking     )


----------



## James Marshall (26 Nov 2009)

Just had a proper look through the contest website, 
A round of applause goes to the Ukaps particpants    
Congrats to:
Stu Worral
Viktor Lantos
Dan Crawford
James Maslin
Peter Kirwan
George Farmer
Apologies if i've missed anyone.
Fantastic job George, not only did a Brit win the biotope category, but with a British Biotope as well , next time we meet can i have your autograph   

Cheers,
James


----------



## paul.in.kendal (26 Nov 2009)

Well done George, that's an outrageous set of results!  

I was disappointed by the judges' comments on James Maslin's groundbreaking "Without Foundation".  Did they miss the point entirely I wonder - they refer to rocks, not bricks.  I wonder if it would have made a stronger impression if the plant growth was less advanced, with the bricks more prominent.  I definitely preferred how it looked when it was younger than this.  I'd like to see how they scored it - are entrants given placings apart from the top three?

Good comments on Stu's Craggy Isle - nice one Stu.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks, again guys!

Paul - Each 'scape is ranked before public release so the judges can see, but publicly you only see the Top 3.

"Honourable Mentions" are for 'scapes that any one judge has ranked first place, no matter how the other judges ranked.

The ranking system is quite clever.  All the judges score each 'scape and the website automatically ranks them.

"The Best of Show" has to be agreed by all the judges.  This can take some time!!


----------



## myboyshay (26 Nov 2009)

Well done to all UK and UKAPS entries especially George, "Biotope domination"        

Haven't had a chance to have a good look through but what I've seen look very impressive.

GO UK!!

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Nov 2009)

well done george!


----------



## Superman (26 Nov 2009)

It'll take me a while to go through them all but well done George!!


----------



## JamesM (26 Nov 2009)

Well done all  

Paul, cheers mate. Yes, I agree about it being slightly too overgrown, but was rushed and had no time to recover from the sharp lines after a trim.  I do think they might have missed the point slightly too


----------



## Marco Aukes (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks to the offline version I could have a good time with the wonderful tanks in this competition.

It was a pleasant surprise to see so much better quality overall in this competition, esspecially with more contestants. Previous years had in my opinion always 3-4 top quality scapes per category, but this year the level is extremly high.

However, I guess I would make a terrible judge at this, since none of my favourites won in the categories:

Small: 106
Medium: 70 (by far!!!)
Large: 103
XL: 99
Biotope: 29 (still George, but I am in love with this tank since the first time a saw a picture of it)
Paludarium: 162


----------



## John Starkey (29 Nov 2009)

WOW George,
you da man      ,
but the nice thing is its a true uk biotope,ukaps baby,
regards john.


----------



## andyh (29 Nov 2009)

Massive congratulations to you George!! Excellent work! 

Big congrats to all the other Uk entries!


----------



## NA-Fan (3 Dec 2009)

Congrats, George!  You're my hero!!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2009)

NA-Fan said:
			
		

> Congrats, George!  You're my hero!!


     Thanks, Laura.

I get my rosettes soon!  I might frame them with photos of the winning entries!


----------



## fourmations (12 Jan 2010)

well done george!!

do they show every entry on the website?

rgds

4


----------



## anshuman (10 Feb 2010)

fourmations said:
			
		

> well done george!!
> 
> do they show every entry on the website?
> 
> ...



Judging by the numbers on the entries here http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... y=1&vol=-1  I think they exclude/disqualify lots of entries , I am sure some of them might have been fake entries too etc.

Also , Congrats to the founder of UKAPS and Winner here George Farmer, You sir,  had gorgeous entries there .


----------

